

Ask HN: Are there still Lisp and Scheme jobs? - schemeqst

Optional: if you have one where do you work (country or business) and what do you work on?
======
gruseom
I work in a Lisp that compiles to JavaScript. The project is a web-based
spreadsheet. If anyone would like to discuss working together, please email me
(address in profile).

~~~
fractallyte
That sounds very interesting! May I ask which Lisp dialect you're using?
Parenscript and Sibilant look quite polished, just wondered if there are
others I might have missed...

~~~
gruseom
Parenscript. We wrote a REPL and debugger for it in order to be happy working
in it all day, which I keep meaning to open-source.

We have a longer-term idea to make a Parenscript-style Lisp that compiles to
JS and Lua, for a bunch of different reasons, one of which is to take
advantage of LuaJIT's superior C interop so we can do proper numerics on the
server.

------
josh_fyi
Your best bet is Clojure -- usage is growing.

------
egor83
I'm watching FP group on LinkedIn, see Haskell, Scala and Erlang jobs from
time to time.

Not many, but the group itself isn't very active, I think language communities
(IRC channels? Mailing lists? Meetups?) might bring more results.

